# Question For G0709 Owners



## Earl (Aug 27, 2016)

I have had my G0709 for a couple of months.   In that time I have changed to a 3 phase motor, vfd, and a tach.
Very happy with the way it turns and with the finish.  This afternoon,  I decided to chamber a barrel for my rail gun.  The NBRSA nationals are here in Phoenix in October and I want to have all new barrels on my guns for that event.  When I set the lathe up to cut 18 threads per inch,  I noticed that both the lead screw (threading) and the power feed rod (turning and facing) were both turning!   I have never seen this happen on any other lathe.  my previous lathe was a 4003G and I never noticed it happening on that one.   I called a couple of gunsmith friends and neither of them had ever seen that.   My concern is that something very bad would happen if both the half nuts and the power feed were engaged at the same time.   Does your 709 do the same thing or am I just lucky


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 28, 2016)

Mine works the same way.  The quick change knob to the far right is in "X" for feeds, lead screw doesn't turn.  In the "W" (English threads) and "Y" (Metric threads) they both turn on mine.  There is a lock out on the apron which doesn't allow you to engage the half nut and the feed lever simultaneously.  Good luck at the nationals!

Bruce


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 28, 2016)

Not to worry, that is the way it works.  Not uncommon, seen it on other lathes.

Unless you engage the carriage feed (or cross feed), the feed rod turning has no effect.

None of the headstock controls give you a choice of feed vs. threading.  And no reason to, it would just be extra gears that really add no benefit.

If it really bugs you, you can put the feed direction lever in the mid-position (neutral), which stops the feed rod.


----------



## Earl (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you Bruce and Tim.  I will check out the lockout (turning by hand)  and probably try to make a habit of leaving the feed in neutral while threading.


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 28, 2016)

why bother?  I can't see a scenario where you would try to engage the half-nuts while power feeding (or vise-versa).

Kind of hard to forget that either is engaged when the carriage is moving in front of you.


----------

